# Paint color for a small office/computer room?



## the spindoctor (Apr 26, 2008)

currently it's a very pale yellow with built in shelves on one wall painted white, light tan carpet, 10x10.   i kind of like a redish/maroon pastel color, but wonder if it would make the room feel too dark.  the rest of the house is some variation of tan-mocha color so i want something a little bit different.  

i'm a total goof when it comes to colors and decorating.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2008)

The good thing about paint is you can always change it. 
Start out by picin some colors that are what you like. You have to live there, so start out wild if you want, then folks will stop by and tell you what you did wrong. 

Seriously, just get the quart cans to start, see what looks good , then get the gallon can to finish up in the color that looks like it was always there.
Good luck.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 27, 2008)

You could 2 tone ( dark below,light above) seperated with a chair rail or paper boarder. that way you have the color you really like but at the same time have a lighter color to reduce the dark feeling you would get with a darker color.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello SpinDoctor:
Personally, I like the bolder colors. I notice in the movies, they use some real daring colors but they look real nice. If I used a darker color on the walls, I would make sure the ceiling is as white as possible and use larger compact flourescent lights. You can get the equivalent of 300 watts for something like 26 watts of consumption (a wild guess).
Glenn


----------



## fred333 (Apr 29, 2008)

I love earth tones. That a great use of the white to cut the colors up.


----------



## the spindoctor (May 2, 2008)

here's what i ended up with.  there was a seafoam color that i really liked, but i think ill use that in the bathroom instead.   still need to paint the inside of the shelves and closet doors, but i like how it turned out.  way better than the piss yellow it was before.


----------



## prodigymytch (May 2, 2008)

I have my recording studio to be a red. I'm considering changing it. It really depends on the colors you have chose for the rest of your stuff in there. I agree earth tones pretty much go with anything available though.


----------



## shan2themax (May 3, 2008)

I think that it also depends upon the mood you are going for in a room.....


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 3, 2008)

Looks assume, like the idea of having some white mixed in there but at the same time the wood desk blends in just right


----------



## rachael24 (May 20, 2008)

I agree...I think it is a personal preference on how you want the room to be perceived.


----------



## JustKate (Aug 7, 2008)

For two of the walls, I'm going with textured brick like wallpaper (window wall for light) and the other two walls an antique white.  I spend alot of time working in this office and wanted something different.  Our home is at a lake and I try to always keep everything a little rustic due to that.

Here's a pic of how I'm hoping the outcome will look like.


----------

